#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Kubota KRT 140

## Perota

I've been offered a 2nd hand Kubota KRT 140 PTO for 150K Baht, including a tiller.
(Siam Kubota Co, Ltd. - Product Detail) 

Is it a good deal ? Only 90 hours (that's what he said) and looks in quite good shape.

I checked Kubota web site and couldn't find other implements available. I will need to purchase an implement to cut grass and the blade in front to flatten the land. We have 40 rais to maintain, fruit trees, lawn, tall grass .. . a bit of everything. Does anybody own one ? what do you think of it? Do you recommend it ?

Thanks in advance. I've to go back to Bangkok tomorrow night and want to know if I should rush to make the deal or wait for a better opportunity.

----------


## The_Dude

From the looks of it. You may want something with a little more power if you are seriously going to maintain 40 rai. And, the PTO for this unit is in the back. I don't see a PTO for a front bucket. It probably can handle a small till or grader in the rear for your purpose. But, if you plan on using it for heavey grading you'll be better off with a heavier piece of equipment as mentioned before. Like a B2410 4wd this can be used in soft soil/hard soil conditions and will handle more attachments.

----------


## BillyBobThai

You can buy this tractor new for 156,000 baht anywhere in Thailand.  That said, it is probably not a bad deal for 150,000 baht with a tiller.  I have considered buying one of these units, but I will only be working 3 rai.  If you have 40 rai you need to keep up, a 25 to 30 hp tractor would work much better.

----------


## Mr Earl

A 140 is probably only 14 horses which isn't much.
I recently bought a used 28 hp 4wd Kubota (Japanese farm co-op surplus) for 160k. Runs a mower well and the PTO  powers a capable chipper. 
I say a larger machine would be better.

----------


## blackgang

Buy to big and it will just make the job easier and last longer.
To small and you will work it to death soon and never be happy.
But you do not need a front PTO to run a Hyd pump which should have a valve bank in the operations platform close to the controls for bucket/blade ops..

----------


## Mr Earl

Here's a useful site for Thai agricultural items
It's all in Thai. They have a monthly publication, with many dealers advertising a wide range of stuff. It's how I found the dealer for my little Kubota.

BTW new Kubota dealers won't be handling the used grey market surplus items from Japan.
The dealer I went to was actually a Yanmar dealer. Who imported the used equipment from Japan. That stuff represents a pretty good value over the new.

----------


## Perota

> Buy to big and it will just make the job easier and last longer.
> To small and you will work it to death soon and never be happy.
> But you do not need a front PTO to run a Hyd pump which should have a valve bank in the operations platform close to the controls for bucket/blade ops..


I somehow agree with you about bigger is better but we went to a big Kubota dealer and to get something that can really make a difference compared to the small 14hp is really out of our budget. Beside we are more in "recreational" farming than real business so we better get real ... and modest

Regarding the pump, we already have a small gas pump, the tractor will be really useful to carry it around.




> Here's a useful site for Thai agricultural items
> It's all in Thai. They have a monthly publication, with many dealers advertising a wide range of stuff. It's how I found the dealer for my little Kubota.
> 
> BTW new Kubota dealers won't be handling the used grey market surplus items from Japan.
> The dealer I went to was actually a Yanmar dealer. Who imported the used equipment from Japan. That stuff represents a pretty good value over the new.


Again, if we were really in serious business, we will probably look for a second hand / parallel import bigger tractor. Kubota offers a good after sales service and they are everywhere. I think we should be clear with ourselves in which league we play ...

I use to drive an Opel, a very good car. One day the car broke down because of a stupid broken belt. I had to wait for three weeks for the spare part, the mechanic told me he could have fix it the same day for a tenth of the price if it was a Toyota. Now I drive only Japanese cars.

----------


## Mr Earl

Yea I was just saying you can get a significantly more capable tractor for the same money in the second hand Japanese grey market.
The older Kubotas are very reliable and perhaps a little tougher than the light duty tractor you mentioned.
I needed to run a chipper and a mower and have the 4wd. I've already used it a couple times to rescue a stuck pickup truck loaded with palm. Remarkably capable little tractor. Put it in low range and lock the differential it has some amazing pulling power.

----------


## a. boozer

I have a Kubota B2420 4WD for sale, (due to Mrs. Boozer having a change of mind), if anyone is interested. Only 10 hours running time.

 :St George:

----------


## CQFarmer

Hi a. booser, Mrs. CQFarmer is trying to sell our KRT140 and plough, and is dreaming of owning a 2420 4wd tractor. plough and cultivator. We have eucayptus and tagu trees that need weed clearing from between the rows. some are planted at 1.5 metre separation of rows, so we need a narrow track tractor. What are you asking for your 2420?
.

----------


## a. boozer

> Hi a. booser, Mrs. CQFarmer is trying to sell our KRT140 and plough, and is dreaming of owning a 2420 4wd tractor. plough and cultivator. We have eucayptus and tagu trees that need weed clearing from between the rows. some are planted at 1.5 metre separation of rows, so we need a narrow track tractor. What are you asking for your 2420?
> .


E-mail sent to your address.

----------

